# The Plan for the Waiheke EV



## WaihekeEV (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.waihekeev.blogspot.co.nz

I bought Gavin Shoebridge's EV Secret's book, Kia Ora mate! and am starting down the path.

The first thing the ebook I bought said to do was plan. I don't have a donor vehicle yet, I am going to trawl trade me to see what I can find, and what I like, after I work out what my modifications will weigh!

So the requirements for my Waiheke EV.

*Power*

The highest speed limit on the island is 70km/h, and that's only on one 3km stretch of road. The rest of the island is 50km/h. So speed is not a big concern. I don't therefore need a high voltage motor, so I can keep my costs down. A 144v motor set up could get my car to 130km/h, but when will I need that?

However, there are lots of hills on the island. So when EV secrets tells me that a 48v motor can get my car to 50km/h, I think that would be less on a hilly island.

So: I think I will design myself a 96v or even a 72v system.


*Range*

The island is small. after looking it up on google maps, and working out all the distances I'm likely to need to cover, there's really no need for me to have a range of more than 30km.


*Batteries*

So, with a range requirement of only 30km, if i were to use Lead Acid batteries I would need to install a battery capacity of 60km, as those batteries do not like to get below 50% charge.


If I were to use the Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries, I would need only to build a 40km range, as these can discharge down to 20%. These are however much more expensive. yet lighter. the trade off.


*The donor car*

this is an important decison, and one I can make only once I've decided on the other parts, because the gross vehicle weight of the car once all the parts are in (and the passengers) cannot be exceeded.

What will I choose?

It must be:



no rust!
light, with a GVM able to hold the weight of the batteries.
no power steering or air conditioning!
looks nice
of a make where an adaptor plate already exists (Ideally)
 Once I have the donor car sitting in front of my house, then I'll feel like I'm truly on my way.

This blog also exists at http://www.waihekeev.blogspot.co.nz

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

just got my lithiums 1/3 more in cost and a 10 year life span not like lead with 2-3 years (and they are heavy )


----------



## kenhipower (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear Sir , 

How are you ? 

This is Ken from Hipower new enegy group / China which specialized in LiFePo4 R & D and production , learn from your website that you are handling kinds of batteries , could i have the opportunity to recommend our product -- LiFePo4 batteries to your business line ? 

Please allow me to give you a brief idea about LiFePo4 ( Lithium Iron Phosphate ) battery as following typical features and benefits :

*l **Performance and Stability *--- Battery life span are about 5~7 years ( life cycle up to 3000 times ) in normal operation, High discharge rate capability and can be fast charged , Good performance in high/Low temperature working condition ( -20&#730;C ~ 60&#730;C ) , over charge & discharge and Short circuit protection . 
*l **Safety and **environmentally**-friendly *--- No poisonous lead , no acid , no rare material , and do not create explosive gasses during charge/discharge which regular Lead-Acid and Ni-Mh batteries do , it does not explode or fire under extreme conditions.
*l **Cost-Effective *--- No memory effect , maintenance free , much cost-effective comparing with conventional battery in terms of costs of expensive controller system and professional maintenance tasks .

*Wide Range of Applications Include: *

l Common electronic vehicles ( E- bikes , Motorcycles , cars , trucks ... ) 
l Electric Scooters & Boat/Vessel & tools 
l Power Stations 
l Storage for the telecommunications industry
l And More ...

LiFePo4 battery is now widely used in rechargeable power applications,favorable performance and cost-effective features are well received by more and more users. It's a perfect replacement solution for conventional Acid-Lead & Ni-Mh & Li-Mn batteries . 

Sincerely hope you would like to consider this new energy battery and take it into your business line , we would be available when you need any more information . 

Any questions from you will have our prompt and careful attention . My email ID is [email protected] .

Best regards

Ken


----------

